# Should I become an Arborist (tree climber)?



## Ozren (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello, 

I would like to get a feeling if becoming a tree climber is the right choice for me. I have been reading the forums in order to get a feel for what this line of work means and requires. It is very appealing to me in text, but any reality checks or advice you good people can provide on embarking on this career path would be much appreciated. So I have the following questions: 

*Would I be a good fit for this type of work? *I am a 26 year old recent graduate from a university honors degree in history. I did very well in school, scoring the best grades of my year although at the end I realized that academia was not for me. I am also an amateur rock climber, mountain biker and an outdoor enthusiast. Hence I love climbing things! However, I have no previous experience with this type of work: I have never handled a chainsaw for longer than a few minutes and I cannot identify trees. 

*Would a college program be the best way to enter this career?* I live in Ontario and Quebec, and I was looking at the program at Fleming College in Lindsay, Ontario. Otherwise there is another shorter program at Humber college. The program at Fleming seems intense, focused and longer, which really appeals to me since I am good at learning and love to take my time. 

Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## mikegar (Apr 24, 2012)

id suggest working as a groundsman for a local tree care company before enrolling in a course. the internet could never determine if youre cut out for tree work or not.


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Apr 24, 2012)

mikegar said:


> id suggest working as a groundsman for a local tree care company before enrolling in a course. The internet could never determine if youre cut out for tree work or not.



x2


----------



## boutselis (Apr 24, 2012)

I probably don't do as much tree work as many of the guys here do. I do know if I was better fit for climbing I would probably do more. IF you climb rocks I bet you can climb trees

the difference is between having fun and doing hard labor. 

You climb rocks when you feel like it. Going to college doesn't get you dirty and soar at the end of the day and when you climbing for fun you can take it at your leisure. 

Also the difference in danger is excelled by the quantity of climbs you will now be making and by the nature of the work. 

On the other hand a degree in history and a buck won't even buy yo a good cup of coffee. :msp_biggrin: Just messin with ya.


----------



## Jeffsaw (Apr 25, 2012)

mikegar said:


> id suggest working as a groundsman for a local tree care company before enrolling in a course. the internet could never determine if youre cut out for tree work or not.



I would have to agree with these fellows. Good luck.


----------



## chunkymonkeyjon (Apr 25, 2012)

having done both i can confirm climbing walls and rock faces is rather alot more easy than tree climbing as it is alot simpler. in tree climbing, your using upto 4 ropes at anyone time, and you , yourself are the only person who judges the condition of the tree and its framework for Safe working conditions.

im a young arborist from england im only 22 and i love my job working with timber fallers and climbers alike. i think the thing that makes a good tree surgeon is the one with the most knowledge and experience - to depend on in order to get past a tricky hurdle in the day, or just to do the work safe enough to make it down at the ond of the day.

i know lots of climbers who have not studied and have only passed their basic chainsaw and climbing tests. although these guys are legally able to climb, they dont have a clue about how to prune the trees properly, or how to distinguish the difference in species. this is the no 1 killer in this country for climbers - lacking the experience to work safely in a tree.

its like blood is thicker than water... plastic is weaker than steel, and in the same way trees have different strengths like aspen is rather weak as is some maple and poplar, whereas oak and ash, elm and some birch are stronger and can take more stress and weight.


my advice to you is to read books. there are two great ones that give you an insight inot tree climbing and arboriculture on bothe the methodical and scientifical background. the first one is called the "tree climbers companion" im pretty sure you can just order that off ebay or amazon and the second is by some dude called dr alex shigo, a very clever guy when it comes to trees and his book is called "tree pruning, a worldwide photo guide" and in this latter book you can find some good skills, techniques and understanding of best practise when pruning.


hope this ridiculously huge passage (essay) helps you out and my answer is YES, become an arborist.
J


----------



## Ozren (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Jon I really like what you wrote.


----------



## Zale (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a History degree and have been climbing for 20 years. Its not for everyone. Work as a groundsman. You will know your answer by the end of the summer.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Apr 30, 2012)

Definitely not. Use your brain and not your back. Use your brain, and it only gets sharper. Use up your body and the suffering only gets worse. 

Plan on livin' past 30? Think about it.


----------



## midwestguy1 (Aug 27, 2016)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Definitely not. Use your brain and not your back. Use your brain, and it only gets sharper. Use up your body and the suffering only gets worse.
> 
> Plan on livin' past 30? Think about it.


You would not recommend job for a blue collar type guy who is used to hardworking and looking to become skilled at this profession? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ATH (Aug 28, 2016)

My advise would be focus on learning about TREES. A lot of people can climb, or can be taught to climb, but what is the point of tree climbing if you don't know how to care for the tree (...nothing wrong with recreational climbing, but not much of a market!). On one hand, you will not run out of work if you focus on removals, but then you have to fight the lowest price...and there always seems to be some schmuck willing to (try to) do a removal for $100 and a case of beer. If you are an expert at caring for trees, people will pay for your mind, knowledge, etc... rather than just your labor. Sounds like you don't have a problem with committing yourself to learning, so if you want to get into arboriculture, go for it! A university education is great...but there is a lot of information out there to lay a good foundation.


----------



## domonick (Aug 31, 2016)

If your physically fit and dont mind a days hard work join up I say.

Palm Harbor Tree Service


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 4, 2016)

The climbing is the fun part. The tough part is knowing how to rig it, cut it, lower it, etc. etc. You get sawdust all over yourself and are dirty all day long, and you have to have a lot of strength not just for climbing, but for hauling up chainsaws and gear and then using them all day. Once you're in shape and have some good trees it can be a blast, but you sometimes get some nasty buggers that will make you tremble.

BTW, I'm not a professioinal climber. I do home improvements and that includes my self-taught climbing/rigging skills for removing trees. After a scary incident last year I decided not to do any more dangerous trees or work over power lines. Just easy climbing for me from now on.


----------



## Geordie (Sep 7, 2016)

Tree work will probably be a good fit for you, based off your description. It's a very rewarding job and fun. Of course you're also exposed to a lot more weather and danger, but that's worth it in my opinion. I'll echo what everyone else has said and say get some of the books mentioned above and start studying. Also, be prepared to do groundwork as there will not be many companies out there looking to hire an inexperienced climber. You'll probably have to work your way up (pun).


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 7, 2016)

It's in the blood. If you do it once, you will know if it's for you. Your attention span must go up ten times. Things most people don't even think about can get you killed. If a climber yells "HEADACHE", that means something is falling or he dropped something. If you smile and look up, it's too late. We had a graph from our insurance company on the wall. I forget the different levels, but it had the insurance company's actuary chart for falls. Six inches, or a trip from a curb, broken ankle, twisted, sprained knee. Six feet, step ladder, broken hip, shoulder, back. There were about five levels. Fall from 30 feet 100% fatal. My Dad actually fell about 30 feet and broke his left shoulder, hip, and ankle. He landed on his chainsaw and that fractured several discs in his back. Spent a month in the hospital. But, our insurance company said he should not have lived. By their standard anything over 30 feet is fatal. Working as a groundie is the best way to start, but it can be just as dangerous as climbing. Gravity is always against you. I jumped on two ground men once and yelled pay attention. They said "we are". Then why are you standing under that big widow maker. What's a widow maker? You'll find out. You like to camp? Have you ever pitched a tent under a tree? Did it have big dead limbs in it, you didn't notice? From now on you will. Every thing in a tree can fall on you. I bet just from reading this little post, you'll start looking up more. If you don't, stick with History. Did you know a dry rope can and does conduct electricity? Saw a safety demo once. They had a kite string hooked to a light bulb and threw the other end over an energized wire. The bulb blew out and the string turned to ash. Yep, when you are lowering a limb, watch the wires. Most neighborhoods have all the wires buried. Get into an old area and there are wires every where. Watch and learn to "SEE" what you are watching. Listen, and learn to know what you are hearing. A cracking limb, the gasp someone makes before they yell. Right now you can say you do pay attention, but if you don't know what to look for, you can't pay attention. Bumps, bangs Scratches and cuts. Look forward to all of them. If it's in your blood it's worth it. I gave up the family business when I was 27. I kept my license and did side work for thirty years, I couldn't let go. I just turned 60, and I don't plan on climbing anymore. Let my license go a couple years ago. I still have friends in their 60's that have no plan to quit. If you're smart and business minded you can climb a few years, build up a clientele, and go into business, or management in a big company. Good luck, it's healthy, honest work, Joe.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 21, 2016)

You sound smart. Don't go into the tree business. You could have the best of both worlds if you changed your major to something tree related. There are many jobs in arborculter and hortaculter, that pay well. There are research positions where climbing is an important part. 
Starting out at the bottom and spending years learning to be a top climber, even if it worked out for you, is a crap shoot you'll ever make a decent wage, compared to haveing a masters in some tree related field where you'll be able to consult for 100's of dollars an hour. 
Just my take on it.


----------

